# The Brian Sisters Boogie Woogie Boogie Man / Louis Armstrong Skeleton in the Closet



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's some more good ones:

*HALLOWEEN JAZZ PLAYLIST*

*HALLOWEEN SWING PLAYLIST*


*DELTA RHYTHM BOYS - "DRY BONES"*


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks Halloweiner - those are some good ones! And those videos are great, Nocturnaloner!


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

That 'Sing You Sinners' clip in the Jazz list is awesome. A different version of the same song is in this Fleischer cartoon, also from 1930. It's one of my favorites, and great for Halloween:


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Another good one! That cartoon is a trip and a half.


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

talkingcatblues said:


> Another good one! That cartoon is a trip and a half.


 And they say LSD wasn't invented yet!! DTs were though  I put that one on a cartoon reel that I show before Halloween movie night. It blows minds every time!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Can anyone find either the lyrics or sheet music or both for the Brian Sisters song at the top of this thread?

I like the song and might want to use it, but the quality is so poor, I can't make out the words and wouldn't want to use any of the recordings I've been able to find. I would rather re-do the song.

I have tried searching everywhere I know of, but found nothing.


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

HalloweenBob said:


> Can anyone find either the lyrics or sheet music or both for the Brian Sisters song at the top of this thread?
> 
> I like the song and might want to use it, but the quality is so poor, I can't make out the words and wouldn't want to use any of the recordings I've been able to find. I would rather re-do the song.
> 
> I have tried searching everywhere I know of, but found nothing.


That is an exceptionally cruddy encode. I'll have to see if I can put up a better one from my DVD. It's on the Monsters Attack the Pajama Party disc from Something Weird Video. Here's my shot at the lyrics:

There's a spook in tinpan alley walking on the piano keys/ He's the jiving ghost who can make the most/ Of his rhythmic tendencies.
So, better look out, someone's about/ Hauntin' the town with new kinds of rhythm/ You may meet the boogie woogie boogie man. / Better beware, better take care, cause if you dont, you'll go along with him / While you meet, the boogie woogie boogie man / If you see him once, he'll really hex you, yes that man, can really vex you/ With his face, he almost wrecks you-ooh (what's the boogie) / Better get wise, cause if he tries, he will soon have you beatin' his rhythm / When you meet, the boogie woogie boogie man / So be sure every night, that you lock the door tight/ turnin on every light, makin all the room bright / If you don't do it right, what a terrible sight / He will get you when he comes / He'll swing through the door, when he gets sore / cut some rugs on the floor, by the hundreds or more/ as his feet he will pound, with a horrible sound / Like a hundred million drums / If you see him once, he'll really hex you, yes that man, can really vex you/ With his face, he almost wrecks you-ooh (skeleton boogie-woogie) / Better get wise, cause if he tries, he will soon have you beatin' his rhythm / When you meet, you beat your feet, you join in neat, but the rhythm's sweet so / if you don't, you go along, then you think, you knew all along, when you hear the woogie song, of the boogie woogie boogie man

That was fun!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow! That's great!!

I would like to see/hear a better copy so I can take a shot at trying to figure out the music and harmonies.


----------

